# Brass and Caustic - whoops



## Mr. No-Tip (11/5/13)

So I decided to give caustic a go cleaning my Braumeister after my last brew. All went well and it did give the stainless a new sparkle.

Brewed again today and everything went fine, but then when I pulled the pumps apart after cleaning, I noticed a reaction on the brass pump housing - whoops - forgot that part wasn't stainless:





This has obviously happened in the couple weeks since brewing - I didn't notice this immediately after cleaning last time.

I have read everywhere that caustic and brass are not a good combination because of 'reactions', but I can't seem to find any specific info on the internets about what those reactions are - is the brass still food safe? Is it going to continue degrading into the future?

I actually got the idea from another BM brewer who's been doing it for some time - obviously no major issues, but I am not sure how often he inspects the pump housing.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (13/5/13)

No one's ever pitted their pipes before?


----------



## djar007 (13/5/13)

Had a look as I was curious myself. Turned up a couple of things.

http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter2-2-1.html
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-brass-or-copper-utensils/


----------



## howtobrew (2/11/13)

Sorry so late in replying! 
This doesn't look bad at all really. Use a scrubby and some kitchen cleanser to brighten it up (remove the discoloration) and you are good to go. There is not enough lead in brass to be a health concern, especially for lightly corroded situations like this. 
The main reason for cleaning up the discoloration is to a) prevent further corrosion of the same spot, and b) your piece of mind.
Cheers,
John


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/11/13)

A few more brews and PBW and the discoloration has gone away on its own....


----------



## itmechanic (5/11/13)

Really? A braumeister is so expensive but uses brass pumps?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/11/13)

Brass pump housings, yeh.


----------



## Camo6 (6/11/13)

howtobrew said:


> Sorry so late in replying!
> This doesn't look bad at all really. Use a scrubby and some kitchen cleanser to brighten it up (remove the discoloration) and you are good to go. There is not enough lead in brass to be a health concern, especially for lightly corroded situations like this.
> The main reason for cleaning up the discoloration is to a) prevent further corrosion of the same spot, and b) your piece of mind.
> Cheers,
> John


^ Is this...could this be....naaaah.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

itmechanic said:


> Really? A braumeister is so expensive but uses brass pumps?


you dont like brass..?


----------

